# Smells like..



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

just as a little reprieve from the drama, i was sniffing Darla today (don't act like you don't sniff them) and she smells a bit like the dust at the bottom of a cereal box. Im not sure what buttercup smells like because she doesn't like to be sniffed (go figure) but I think it's a bit like plain Doritos. What do your birds smell like


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

Dirt. Or right after a bath they smell worse than wet dogs


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Oh god, when I first bathed my birds I was definitely not prepared for that level of stink. My habit for sniffing them really got me good that time.


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

Yeah they are pretty stinky when wet the level of stink for such a small bird is quite impressive


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

I love the smell of my boy... But when he came home from the breeder (when I was on holiday) it was a pretty intense smell! Like... cheese?


----------



## Pippitha (Mar 27, 2011)

Mine usually smell good, but sometimes they get a stinky bird poo smell >.< That's a bath time


----------



## Aitch (Aug 30, 2015)

What a great topic! 

Dave and Qashqai have the indelicate aroma of broccoli bits today...they also looked a bit insulted when I sniffed them. They usually smell a bit like a dusty windowsill that's been in the sun for ages.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey smells like wheat in the early Autumn sun, when it is just ready to harvest. He is getting more patient with my sniffing. At first he'd give me a withering look or the birdie death stare, and now it is more the bird equivalent of a sighing teenager, but he still allows it.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I had one that used to smell like maple syrup, it was wonderful! lol


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

roxy culver said:


> I had one that used to smell like maple syrup, it was wonderful! lol


If only we were all so lucky


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

My 'tiels smell like dust with an aroma of something spicy. It gets stronger if they haven't had a shower in a while. I always joke that they smell like an Indian after a good curry haha.

Loki smells very herb-like, something like a muted rosemary with a hint of sweetness.


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

Hahaha I needed to relieve some tension, Thankyou Tasheanne.
So I ran in and started sniffing and got some funny looks from the birds, just a slightly sweet organic smell, quite nice! My husband looked at me funny but he sniffed too and said they smell like budgies!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Vickitiel said:


> My 'tiels smell like dust with an aroma of something spicy. It gets stronger if they haven't had a shower in a while. I always joke that they smell like an Indian after a good curry haha.
> 
> Loki smells very herb-like, something like a muted rosemary with a hint of sweetness.


Mmmm...curry! I do know what you mean about that 'after a good curry' scent. The spices do seem to linger in the pores.


----------



## Schubird (Jun 12, 2015)

When Schubert is dry he smells like something comforting, like a dusty old book or something.

....But when he's wet he smells like chicken broth???!!?!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Sunny smells like clean linens. The girls smell nutty, kind of. 

Has anyone else noticed that grey tiels and lutino tiels smell different?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Has anyone else noticed that grey tiels and lutino tiels smell different?


I think every tiel has it's own unique smell. Nips, the one that smelled like maple syrup, was a white faced grey. Daisy, my lutino pearl, always smelled more dusty. My hubby could've probably told them apart by smell alone.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

My birds smell like....dusty chickens, LMAO. It's a light musty scent with a hint of dust. Can't quite describe it


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Zoe and Panda just smell.. birdy LOL. I don't know, it's just that feather dust smell and I really love it. They smell so good. Except after a bath. Oh my god. EW.

Oscar smells herb-y as well. Maybe that's a lorikeet thing? lmao!

I don't know about the others, they won't let me smell them


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2015)

Considering tiels NEVER get a proper bath like humans do... they smell REALLY good... actually MUCH better than most people smell like and tiels don't even wear deodorant LOL

My tiel thinks it's "normal" to constantly have my face sniffing him. I would bite the crap out of someone if they were doing those annoying things to me... but he doesn't know any better. I am addicted to smelling my tiel. I must get a "fix" every few min. Poor bird. I think I'm becoming immuned to the smell because I could have sworn I was able to detect more scent when I first got him. LOL

You know, like those crazy cat people with 50 cats... they eventually become immuned to the stench!


----------



## chris and dino (Oct 5, 2015)

Dino smells like corn chips, Pono wont let me smell him
.


----------



## Lou (Apr 11, 2014)

I can't really describe my Charlie's smell. But it's sort of musty and comforting. 

Has anyone else noticed that they smell stronger at different times? Like Charlie always smells stronger when he moults. Also, the base of his tail is the best place to smell...I think it's coz of the gland there - maybe why he smells stronger after a moult?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

Lou said:


> I can't really describe my Charlie's smell. But it's sort of musty and comforting.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that they smell stronger at different times? Like Charlie always smells stronger when he moults. Also, the base of his tail is the best place to smell...I think it's coz of the gland there - maybe why he smells stronger after a moult?


Eeeeew (base of tail?)... isn't that also close to his you know what.... LOL. I find most of the lovely birdie scent coming from his face near his beak/nostrils.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Flower (galah cockatoo) smells soooo good! Like a more intense version of a cockatiel. It's like a subtle combination of popcorn, nuts, sugar and baby powder. Not sure how Autumn smells, since she doesn't exactly love my face near her (yet). Every bird I have ever smelled was lovely, though.


----------

